# Galaxy S4 apn settings help



## meatco531

Hello again TSF. Its been a couple of years, but once again I am in need of some assistance. Ive been crawling the interwebz for days, I am officially fed up with the old, outdated or plain wrong information out there, so im turning to ol' faithful once again. (This to say, please dont tell me to google it. Specific links only, please  )

Alright. I have a Samsung Gs4 purchased in june of 2013. Ohone is model SCH-I545. After a falling out with verizon, I am switching to straight talk (yes, one of these threads, please stick with me :grin: ). 

I purchased the BYOP kit from Walmart. Following the instructions for CDMA phones, I attempted to connect online. Upon entering my zip code and MEID, the website said I was not in a coverage area (despite having perfect service on verizon (Tracfone's primary host locally) and living in a relatively urban area with good coverage by att and t mobile. After several very long and frustrating calls to india, I was informed that a) the website was wrong b) the most popular phone on the most popular network is unsupported OR c) I could plug the Att/tmobile sim in and manually set the APN. Also, some or all of my phones functions may not work.

.... yah....

Before I continue, I just want the solution that will result in best performance. Idk which way to go here. Now here is the dilemma. 

So I plugged in the tmobile sim card and tried to manually set the apn. My first attempt saved, but was not functional. All subsequent attempts fail to save the apn. After looking online (including straight talks website) for alt. Apns, i have had no luck. My head is now swimming with sim unlock codes, expired or faulty apns, and the seeming lack of consensus as to weather the SCH-I545 is a pure CDMA radio, a samsung with cdma/gsm compatibility, or if I should just buy a new phone (not gonna happen. )

Should I: 
-re-insert the verizon sim and retry the ST network access code for CDMA phones (didnt work, ST customer support SUCKS)

-Continue trying to config this sim (ST sim for T Mobile phones) (cannot save apn)

-Try all over on the ST At&t sim

Further info:
Phone still has verizon boot screen and greyed out options.
Still lists LTE_VERIZON apn, although greyed and disabled
With Tmobile (st) sim, voice and non mms sms works. 
Under network type, when switched to GSM, it says I can connect to tmobile towers
Running Jb 4.2.2
Not rooted
Sim Unlock code in phone dialer does not work

That is all the information I can come up witg at 4 am. 

I apologize if this was a bit wordy. Been working on this for way to long. Don't let me down TSF. ya havent yet:thumb:


----------



## Panther063

From Cnet:
CDMA2000 1X / GSM / WCDMA (UMTS)
Coming from Australia, I'm surprised you guys still use CDMA, it was phased out years ago here.


----------



## joeten

Hi see if the info here can help you set it up Verizon S4 SCH-I545 with PTEL (T-Mobile) SIM Data speed issue. - Page 2


----------



## meatco531

Panther063 said:


> From Cnet:
> CDMA2000 1X / GSM / WCDMA (UMTS)
> Coming from Australia, I'm surprised you guys still use CDMA, it was phased out years ago here.


As far as I know, Verizon Wireless is the only major CDMA carrier. Surprisingly, it is debatably the largest and most reliable network out here. I got all bars 4G LTE under a concrete bridge in the middle of the country once when my car broke down. 

As to the first part of your post, I dont really know how I can use that


----------



## meatco531

joeten said:


> Hi see if the info here can help you set it up Verizon S4 SCH-I545 with PTEL (T-Mobile) SIM Data speed issue. - Page 2


Tried these apn settings. Although they will save, I cannot access mms or mobile data. Data symbol on phone has a large "H" (I assume meaning home) and shows only outgoing transmission. No incoming. 

As I said before, I also have a straight talk sim for At&t phones, but im hesitant to use it since my phone number is already progammed to this sim.

On turning on the phone, I get the error "non-verizon sim"

Does this mean it is not sim unlocked yet? Thanks again


----------



## meatco531

According to this, I should root the phone before unlocking, to get rid of the verizon firmware. (Yes, I read the stickies and know TSF warns against this)
Anyone know if this could help?
<external link> 
Unlock Galaxy s4 sch-i545 - xda-developers


----------



## joeten

It would appear to be locked, not sure at this point what to tell you re the apn I won't have time this evening (UK) to look around, but can try to set some time aside tomorrow to explore the problem.


----------



## meatco531

joeten said:


> It would appear to be locked, not sure at this point what to tell you re the apn I won't have time this evening (UK) to look around, but can try to set some time aside tomorrow to explore the problem.


That would be fantastic, if you could. Suggestions as to whether to only sim unlock or root, then unlock?


----------



## joeten

If you use odin it should work ok, I have a friend who has rooted his S4 numerous times using it and you can also use triangle away to clear the count.


----------



## joeten

Did you see this from xda SCH-I545 Working on T-Mobile LTE Network - xda-developers
to be honest you might find more help and info from there since they tend to specialize in phones and rooting etc.


----------

